# Best £2000 used car



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

If you had this budget what would you buy, reliability wise, diesel. I was thinking of a peugeot 1.9 diesel(the ones before the HDI's came in).

Any others.

Paul.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well really it all depends on the use you put it to.as a town car, a touring car, a toad,soometimes a frog one is ideal. :wink: :wink: 
toyota are very reliable and the small engines give almost the same mpg as a diesel.

cabby


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Not a toad, just a general all round car, a bit of everything really, it is the reliability i was thinking of.

Yes thanks for that, Toyota have a good name.

Paul.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Well to be honest you dont need anywhere near that budget, I would go for another Nissan K10 Micra (thats the wedge shape one) very very reliable, economic and goes well and so simple to maintain, no electronics to go wrong, there are still a few mint examples out there in the hands of Saga louts shame the scrappage scheme took so many nice ones off the road 
Chris


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

coppo said:


> If you had this budget what would you buy, reliability wise, diesel. I was thinking of a peugeot 1.9 diesel(the ones before the HDI's came in).
> 
> Any others.
> 
> Paul.


What I've bought several times a Fiat JTD preferably a Marea Est but definitely NOT a Stilo.

Just changed a Marea for a Alfa 156 (same engine) far better to drive but slightly more complicated suspension with more bushes to wear.

I had 3 Mareas on the trot over about 10 years and clocked up mega miles at minimal cost. The 1910cc TD and JTD engines really are as bullet proof as you can get.

The trouble with Mareas is you used to be able to pick them up for peanuts because people used to believe the rubbish said about them - but just lately the truth has got out and you can't find a good one so easily any more.

I've had pre Hdi Peugeot/Citroens (the same engine) and the Fiat TD/JTD engine wins hands down in my humble opinion.

Ps no need to spend anything close to £2000
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201144426472519/usedcars?atcide=emgm6&logcode=emf


----------



## hireme (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi
45 years in the motor trade and I can confirm the most reliable car you could ever own would be a 1997 to 1999 Lexus LS 400.
If you want a laugh, go on to the Lexus owners website, and be amazed as they discuss the major reliability issues like " How long should the cigar lighter fuse last " and " When should I plan to change the exhaust as mine is still the original and only 10 years old " 
When Toyota specked the Lexus, any outside supplier had to show the part was good for 300,000 miles, failure to do this and the part would not be included in the build.
When launched they were described as a better car than a Rolls Royce.
Today they are the best value for money available. I used to have a picture of mine doing 87MPH on the flat and an instant MPG of 34.
Buy one you will never regret it.....


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Stanner for the link, i would never have considered the Fiat marea.

Chris are the Nissans petrol or did they do diesels too?

Just need to make sure the timing belts are changed i suppose.
Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

hireme said:


> Hi
> 45 years in the motor trade and I can confirm the most reliable car you could ever own would be a 1997 to 1999 Lexus LS 400.
> If you want a laugh, go on to the Lexus owners website, and be amazed as they discuss the major reliability issues like " How long should the cigar lighter fuse last " and " When should I plan to change the exhaust as mine is still the original and only 10 years old "
> When Toyota specked the Lexus, any outside supplier had to show the part was good for 300,000 miles, failure to do this and the part would not be included in the build.
> ...


Hi Hireme
Are they all petrols or did they do diesels? They sound great, quality engineering which i am looking for.

How much do they go for roughly?

Paul.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Petrol bud go for the 1200cc 5 speed, no street cred but brilliant car goes forever on a tenner. Just a simple reliable car thats why there are still a fair few on the road, £250 up will get you a nice one
Chris


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

For £2000 you can buy an extremely clean Peugeot 306 HDi (with less than 80k~ and probably a Y reg - lower tax rate).

The HDi's are not unreliable and you will find it hard to get a good 1.9'er (I wouldn't even consider the non-turbos).

55-60MPG is realistic too.

Best buy is the 2.0 HDI Meridian in a 5dr.

The only thing to watch out for is the lift pump which isn't expensive but on a 10 year old car is worth replacing if it hasn't already and make sure its got some respectable service history (and a cambelt within the last 20k or 3 years to give you some use as a cautious rule of thumb).

That and the HDi's have appreciated 

Micra's are petrol only (until recently) and some have chains instead of belts.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

coppo said:


> hireme said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Wow Hireme
Just had a quick look on autotrader and they are all 4.0L Petrols, how many will they do to the gallon, about 20?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

What makes a considerable difference as well is how you buy it. High St Dealer, Online dealer, back st dealer, private classified or auction. With a few pointers auctions can be extremely good value. 

Dick


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

aircool said:


> For £2000 you can buy an extremely clean Peugeot 306 HDi (with less than 80k~ and probably a Y reg - lower tax rate).
> 
> The HDi's are not unreliable and you will find it hard to get a good 1.9'er (I wouldn't even consider the non-turbos).
> 
> ...


I was told by a mechanic many years ago that the new HDI's weren't a patch on the old 1.9 peugeot/Citreon.

Thanks to everyone for the replies, will have a look at a few.

Cheers
Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> What makes a considerable difference as well is how you buy it. High St Dealer, Online dealer, back st dealer, private classified or auction. With a few pointers auctions can be extremely good value.
> 
> Dick


Only bought once at an auction Dick, cheap but a right pile of ****e it was.

You need to take a mechanic,dealer etc with you.

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Codfinger said:


> Petrol bud go for the 1200cc 5 speed, no street cred but brilliant car goes forever on a tenner. Just a simple reliable car thats why there are still a fair few on the road, £250 up will get you a nice one
> Chris


They sound very economical Chris.

And cheap too.
Paul.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Audi*

At Auction £2,000 or If you can stretch to around £2500. Should be able to get a sub 80,000 mile Audi A2 TDi.

Drives Like a Go kart on the right tyres/wheel combo
Rarely return less than 50 mpg, 70mpg possible.
£30 a year RFL
Will never rust
Reliable
Most had A/C or Climate Specified
All have ESP
Rear seats of 4 seaters come out so like a little van.

TM


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

coppo said:


> aircool said:
> 
> 
> > For £2000 you can buy an extremely clean Peugeot 306 HDi (with less than 80k~ and probably a Y reg - lower tax rate).
> ...


Must strongly disagree 

I'm a convert myself (doubting the HDi's).

The DW10TD lump in the 306 and similar PSA cars is a stronger engine than the 1.9's. Bearing in mind the fuel system which is more sensitive but if your not running Bio/Veg oil then its fine.

Extremely refined and nippy and no DPF to worry about.

If you can get an A2 TDI for under £2000-2500 then thats a heck of a bargain considering what it is and which case its worth a shot.


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*£2000*

I think the Audi is over priced when you look on EBay especially for a old car, lots out there that are a better buy, whatever you buy it will need going over unless bought from a reputable dealer have just paid £3500 for Dec 07 c5 with 103,500 full service history was a lease car but have had to replace the rear pads completely shot and the last service was supposedly done 1000miles ago by a reputable c5 dealer according to the lease hire history sheet, passed its French mot no problms, I don't do a lot of mileage so I wont loose much on the financial side over the next few years, Cars are dead money no problm if you have lots.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Audi*



teemyob said:


> At Auction £2,000 or If you can stretch to around £2500. Should be able to get a sub 80,000 mile Audi A2 TDi.
> 
> Drives Like a Go kart on the right tyres/wheel combo
> Rarely return less than 50 mpg, 70mpg possible.
> ...


Much cheaper at auction then Trev than on Autotrader.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

You can buy an excellent Mercedes 190 for £1000, a pristine one for £2000. They will do 30mpg, so maybe not for you if you are likely to do a lot of miles. Spares are no more expensive than any other car, and depreciation is zero - as long as its looked after to the condition you bought it in you'll loose no money on it.

I would buy a Mercedes 190 for £1000 and keep the other £1000 for the next 5 years maintenance.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Audi*



coppo said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > At Auction £2,000 or If you can stretch to around £2500. Should be able to get a sub 80,000 mile Audi A2 TDi.
> ...


I know a lot of people in the trade from when I ran and sold my own small fleet (We still run 7 now!).

Traders are buying good A2's for as little as £1500 petrol and £2000 for TDi's and selling them for twice that.

Best I saw recently on ebay was This

But you can buy them cheaper.

They use a VW 3 cylinder gearbox and engine but almost everything else is Audi.

Bit of a cult following, just wish ours was the 5 seater.

TM


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Hmmmm Peugeot Diesel fuel system is a nightmare waiting to hit your bank balance (same system fitted to many oil burners now) last decent Pug (IMHO) was the 405 go round the world thats why every other taxi was one, now VAG derived cars have taken over Skoda etc, peronally I would not buy a Deisel car.
Chris


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

Codfinger said:


> Hmmmm Peugeot Diesel fuel system is a nightmare waiting to hit your bank balance (same system fitted to many oil burners now) last decent Pug (IMHO) was the 405 go round the world thats why every other taxi was one, now VAG derived cars have taken over Skoda etc, peronally I would not buy a Deisel car.
> Chris


HDi's are really easy to work on, the only ones to watch are the additive based DPF units. Which on cars less than £2k are unlikely (and would affect other systems).

The HDi fuel system is no less reliable or complicated than any other.

If you want to save your self more money get a code reader for a tenner of the bay.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I've bought everyone of my cars at auction since 1976 Coppo. No trade knowledge and elementary mechanical skills. Must be a couple of dozen in total, up to 3 in the household until a couple of years ago. I bought 2 lemons in that time they were back in the auction the next week!

You need to have a price guide and one or two pointers. Set your price on every one you are interested in BEFORE it enters the ring and stick to it, never buy a private entry, don't be seduced by spit and polish, main dealer trade ins are a good bet especially if the same marque as the dealer, look for full service records, low mileage fleet cars are also a good bet. Over a certain price (differs with the auction) you have a right of return if it does not meet the description. You can pay a small indemnity to safeguard against HP owing or stolen cars. 

I would never buy from a dealer second hand again. They would likely have bought it from auction, wacked a load on top and given a legal warranty that they will quibble should you need to claim. Why throw your money away? Be brave.

Dick


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

[quote="aircool

HDi's are really easy to work on, the only ones to watch are the additive based DPF units. Which on cars less than £2k are unlikely (and would affect other systems).

The HDi fuel system is no less reliable or complicated than any other.

If you want to save your self more money get a code reader for a tenner of the bay.[/quote]
Really............. pumps eating themselves and firing metal particles throughout the fuel system resulting in total replacement of the whole system plus re programing etc etc all very cheap  have seen it too many times, think I shant bother and keep to the old school tech  
Chris


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Codfinger said:


> Well to be honest you dont need anywhere near that budget, I would go for another Nissan K10 Micra (thats the wedge shape one) very very reliable, economic and goes well and so simple to maintain, no electronics to go wrong, there are still a few mint examples out there in the hands of Saga louts shame the scrappage scheme took so many nice ones off the road
> Chris


I had one of these, used it for courier word and done over 300000 miles in it. Chain belt so no cam belt to worry about. The gear box gave out but the engine was still good for a few more miles.

Waz


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Codfinger said:


> [quote="aircool
> 
> HDi's are really easy to work on, the only ones to watch are the additive based DPF units. Which on cars less than £2k are unlikely (and would affect other systems).
> 
> ...


Really............. pumps eating themselves and firing metal particles throughout the fuel system resulting in total replacement of the whole system plus re programing etc etc all very cheap  have seen it too many times, think I shant bother and keep to the old school tech  
Chris[/quote]

Chris
Have you got a link to the Nissan Micra model you are talking about.

Cheers

Paul.


----------



## alanedwin (Nov 11, 2009)

*£2000 car*

I've had 4 from Ebay. 3 Volvo estates that all gave great value for money and best of all a Toyota Camry 2.2. Every one of them was under the target price and I got my money back on 2 out of 4 after 2 years.


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

Codfinger said:


> Really............. pumps eating themselves and firing metal particles throughout the fuel system resulting in total replacement of the whole system plus re programing etc etc all very cheap  have seen it too many times, think I shant bother and keep to the old school tech
> Chris


Firing metal particles throughout the fuel system? Well actually no the fuel filter stops that and its not just PSA lumps.

Reprogramming the system has been easy since 2001+.

Oldschool tech won't get you 50-55+MPG consistently, nor cheaper tax and neither as refined.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you can get round the looks Mrs D has a diesel Nissan Micra which if driven all day at 60mph will do 80mpg. Its currently averaging 67 mpg. She has had it years and it just never ever has a problem and services are I think 20000 miles.

You can get them for £2K just about

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...page/1/radius/1500/postcode/dl117hh?logcode=p


----------



## hireme (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi.
An LS400 driven normally will give 24MPG. It will be totally silent, the seating you will want to install in your lounge, and you will smile every time you drive it. If you buy with care you will make a profit if you sell at the end of this recession. Certainly one of the best, if not the best cars I have ever driven and owned and all of this for less than the price of a good mountain bike.

Auctions.
Please be aware, you are looking to purchase an unknown, you will not be able to drive it and only hear it running whilst on it's short journey to the hall. If you are convinced this is the way to go, do your homework. I have seen cars sell at auction, recently, that are more expensive than dealers. For your budget you will only be looking at Dealer part exchanges and private entries, beware, most traders try to put there cars in as private because if you are a trader and cant sell the car to a dealer or another trader it is either to expensive or wrong.
If you can afford it, Fleet Direct vehicles are the way to go. They will have history, be maintained on time and have no expense spared when repaired. Always remember the best bargains usually come at the end of the day when the trade have filled there boots and the rest of the potential buyers have left.
One final tip


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*430*



hireme said:


> Hi.
> An LS400 driven normally will give 24MPG. It will be totally silent, the seating you will want to install in your lounge, and you will smile every time you drive it. If you buy with care you will make a profit if you sell at the end of this recession. Certainly one of the best, if not the best cars I have ever driven and owned and all of this for less than the price of a good mountain bike.
> 
> Auctions.
> ...


I like the look of This 430


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

aircool said:


> Codfinger said:
> 
> 
> > Really............. pumps eating themselves and firing metal particles throughout the fuel system resulting in total replacement of the whole system plus re programing etc etc all very cheap  have seen it too many times, think I shant bother and keep to the old school tech
> ...


http://www.carkb.com/Uwe/Forum.aspx/peugeot/5265/Peugeot-206-HDI-Fuel-System-Problem


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> If you can get round the looks Mrs D has a diesel Nissan Micra which if driven all day at 60mph will do 80mpg. Its currently averaging 67 mpg. She has had it years and it just never ever has a problem and services are I think 20000 miles.
> 
> You can get them for £2K just about
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...page/1/radius/1500/postcode/dl117hh?logcode=p


And I think it is basically a Renault Clio underneath the Micra body.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: 430*



teemyob said:


> [
> I like the look of This 430


Looks very good.

This 400 is closer to the OPs target price though. Mileage is negligible given the Lexus service history. Perhaps a bit dark inside for my taste - but a lot of bang for your buck.

Regards,
John


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

i have a 2005 5 dr punto 11000 miles geuine i bought to tow behind MH, have not done that you could have that if you want 50+ to gallon


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

*Re: 430*



Ozzyjohn said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Now that does look a beauty.

However we have already bought one, Caroilne wanted one now, as women do so we got a

Vauxhall Vectra 1.8 petrol 2004 reg 99,000 miles £1800.As part of the dealiIts had a timing belt/kit fitted, brakes done, full service and loads of other stuff. Lovely drive but it will go wrong soon i,m sure and cost us a lot.. I would have much preferred the 400 that Ozzyjohn provided the link to, looks pure quality.

Thanks for all the suggestions/advice.

Paul.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Paul,

It's a shame you couldn't get a little HDi. They are fun to drive and are very economical. Ours is a little 02 Reg Pug 206, 5 door, 2.0 HDI, GLX, and it goes like a rocket when opened up.  

Never mind, but glad to see that Caroline got her way, and that you are sorted now. :lol: 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes Jock
As she wanted one immediately it was a choice between 2, a suzuki swift 2004 that sounded like an old lawnmower and the Vectra.

The Vectra is silky smooth and drives beautifully but they are not very reliable electrically and i have a feeling that it will be a case of which dashboard light will come on today.   

Paul.


----------

